# band saw or scroll saw?



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

If one were able to obtain either a band saw or a scroll saw but not both, for the purpose of supporting router work, which would be the better choice? Comparing the two what are the advantages and disadvantages of each?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I would say a band saw, you can get many types of blades for it, 1/8" to 1/2" the norm and it can do many,many jobs..

BUT the scroll saw can do many jobs that the band saw Can't do.. 
One of the neat things about the scroll saw is you pull the blade and drop it in the project...you can also move the stock forward or backwards unlike the band saw......

But if you can't buy both go for the band saw..you don't need a big one a small bench type will work for many jobs, then maybe you can get both.... 

Many buy the small band saw to start off with and then move up to a bigger one in time, so to say you can find the small ones at a great price...some times with extra blades to go with the deal...


===========





mftha said:


> If one were able to obtain either a band saw or a scroll saw but not both, for the purpose of supporting router work, which would be the better choice? Comparing the two what are the advantages and disadvantages of each?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

No contest. You can do scroll work on a band saw but the reverse is not true. A band saw can handle much larger (thicker) material than a scroll saw. A band saw can be used to make rip (re-sawing) or cross cuts. As a mater of fact about the only thing a band saw can't do, that a scroll saw can, is an inside (enclosed) cut because of the continuous blade. In other words, if all you want to do is scroll work... get a scroll saw. Otherwise a band saw is a more useful (universal) shop tool. Truth be known, I use my band saw more than my routers and hardly ever touch my scroll saw.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom,

I have to vote for the bandsaw also. You can do pretty much anything with it like the others have already said. If you only have or need an occassional inside cut, a coping saw will do just fine for those few instances. If you are after true "scroll art", then only a scroll will work for your needs.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Tom

I would choose a band saw, hands down. My reasoning has all ready been said by the others. I use my bandsaw for alot of my work, I started with a bench top and found it so useful I had to upgrade.

Just my opinion


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With the high cost of wood a band saw which is large enough to re-saw is almost an essential tool. Bench top models are fine for craft work, preparing pen & other turning stock, and small projects like boxes. Scroll saws are for decorative work.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have to agree on this one. I have both and must say the bandsaw. The scroll saw is collecting dust. Since I bought the bandsaw I put the tablesaw in storage for now. I don't know how I get by now without spoiled you know.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I have to agree with everyone about the BS. There is so much you can do with one. The main drawback that I'm aware of about a scroll saw is, make sure you have plenty of blades on hand, they tend to break easily.


----------

